# Missing Madison



## LuxyQ

It has been a while since I found myself in the position to buy a brand new bag. Coach off course. I'm looking at Rogue, and Dreamer (but allready have a black one) and Dalton and ...,well.., in the end I find myself going back on Ebay to searching for Madison bags or Kristins. I really, REALLY miss the colorful supersoft Madison bags with their contrasting satin lining... Is it just me??... Have a good day everybody!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I miss Madison too. I have 5 Caroline’s and MSB.  Also have a few Pinnacle Kristins


----------



## lucydee

I was a huge fan of Coach until they stopped  carrying the classy Madison Line. I own about 20. No I am not kidding, just take a look at the photos of the old Coach Madison thread. If the pics are still there. Sophia and Lindsay were my favorites  but I have other Madison  styles as they are timless!
Crazforcoach09, hey girl! and I used to chat about the Madison line we loved it so much. She would always be helpful and let me know when full price Madison bags were arriving at the outlets. I remember  many trips to outlets to score my Madison  bag.
Let me know what your looking for, perhaps I can help you find your Madison bag. PM me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lucydee said:


> I was a huge fan of Coach until they stopped  carrying the classy Madison Line. I own about 20. No I am not kidding, just take a look at the photos of the old Coach Madison thread. If the pics are still there. Sophia and Lindsay were my favorites  but I have other Madison  styles as they are timless!
> Crazforcoach09, hey girl! and I used to chat about the Madison line we loved it so much. She would always be helpful and let me know when full price Madison bags were arriving at the outlets. I remember  many trips to outlets to score my Madison  bag.
> Let me know what your looking for, perhaps I can help you find your Madison bag. PM me.


Madison rules


----------



## Caspin22

I probably had 20 or so Madison bags and several Kristins at one point years ago and I sold them all...huge regret!!!  Right now all I have left is big mama Kristin Sage in Jade.


----------



## LuxyQ

My first Coach ever, was a burgundy Sophia, I know an outlet Sophia, BUT it was the most perfect color burgundy on a bag to me. I live in Europe and the bag was  a gift from a friend who visited USA. I had never heard of COach before, and it was how the love for these bags started. I have a completely worn out Juliette, but it is still so pretty blue and with contrasting yellow lining. Even the later (last) lines of Madison were amazing, like Phoebe (brown leather and tomato read lining) and the Madeline. Don't own any Lindsey nor Abigail and am currently on the look out. A saffron Lindsey with the deep purple lining would make me soooooo happy right now  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxyQ

Caspin22 said:


> I probably had 20 or so Madison bags and several Kristins at one point years ago and I sold them all...huge regret!!!  Right now all I have left is big mama Kristin Sage in Jade.


But you kep the best one!! The sage in jade is nowhere to be found! I would hang on to it forever.


----------



## LuxyQ

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I miss Madison too. I have 5 Caroline’s and MSB.  Also have a few Pinnacle Kristins


Yes, i,m allways drooling over your carolines, they,re a bit too big for me though, but don't they just make your day only by carrying them? May I ask, do you own any gathered Lindseys, do they hold up well with time?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LuxyQ said:


> Yes, i,m allways drooling over your carolines, they,re a bit too big for me though, but don't they just make your day only by carrying them? May I ask, do you own any gathered Lindseys, do they hold up well with time?


I use to own that Lindsey. I need her back


----------



## Caspin22

I forgot, I also have a Pinnacle Kristin tote in that crackle black brushed leather...I used to have a Laila in the same leather.  I need to dig out that tote and use her!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Never owned any but know of what you mean, I have an Ashley satchel(black) with a pretty liner... i like that sort of detail was a little "surprise" inside and definitely reduced the black hole that can come with darker liners.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I am one of those folks who occasionally culls my collection and passes bags I don't think I'll be using much on to family (mostly my mom).  She has my Madison Croc Lindsey and the matching wristlet now. I do still have my large black Madeline with the python embossed trim and the matching slim envelope wallet. I should pull her sometime. Actually, I've been itching to pull out all of my bags and do a collection video or photo set.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I found the pics I post back when I originally revealed my Madeline and the wallet for nostalgia's sake:


----------



## HesitantShopper

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I found the pics I post back when I originally revealed my Madeline and the wallet for nostalgia's sake:



Nice. I like the turnlock.


----------



## CoachMaven

I owned a bunch of Madison bags too back in the day. I think the only one I still have is the Madison Hobo in neutral pink. It is by far my most favorite pale pink Coach has ever made.


----------



## crazycatlady76

I still have my Madison Sophia in Persimmon with all the matching accessories.  I regret selling my others.  It will forever be my favourite bag.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Loved Madison!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Definitely felt the same way so I found myself a beautiful, pretty much brand new Pinnacle Madison Drawstring tassel bag. And, I got it for a great price best since it's no longer the latest and greatest.

The Madison line takes me back to when I first started my first real career and was able to buy myself something nice from time to time. So, it's very nostalgic for me.



LuxyQ said:


> It has been a while since I found myself in the position to buy a brand new bag. Coach off course. I'm looking at Rogue, and Dreamer (but allready have a black one) and Dalton and ...,well.., in the end I find myself going back on Ebay to searching for Madison bags or Kristins. I really, REALLY miss the colorful supersoft Madison bags with their contrasting satin lining... Is it just me??... Have a good day everybody!


----------



## LuxyQ

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I found the pics I post back when I originally revealed my Madeline and the wallet for nostalgia's sake:


It's very pretty!! I have an orange Madeline, I think the color name was pumpkin spice..not sure. I love it and it fits a lot! Yhanks for sharing!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I do miss the Madison bags.   I found a gorgeous "Criss-cross Lindsey" in my closet a couple of days ago that is still like brand new.   I was actually surprised by how large that bag is; I didn't remember Lindsey being so big.   This week I gave my two remaining Isabelles to my daughter.


----------



## Caspin22

LuxyQ said:


> But you kep the best one!! The sage in jade is nowhere to be found! I would hang on to it forever.



I found it a while ago, listed on eBay as a “Green Coach Satchel” or something equally vague for an absurd price. I had to have it, just because I remembered how insanely popular and hard to find thus bag once was in this color. The seller initially forgot to include the long strap and later shipped it to me separately at her own expense.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Digging around in the Closet o' Doom and located this little pretty.    Madison "Diagonal Pleated Mixed Exotic" Lindsey, in tobacco color.


----------



## LuxyQ

Caspin22 said:


> I found it a while ago, listed on eBay as a “Green Coach Satchel” or something equally vague for an absurd price. I had to have it, just because I remembered how insanely popular and hard to find thus bag once was in this color. The seller initially forgot to include the long strap and later shipped it to me separately at her own expense.
> View attachment 4651673


Thanks for posting it's beautiful, sometimes you just need a bit of luck'great find. I will see that i post some pix as well.


----------



## LuxyQ

MiaBorsa said:


> Digging around in the Closet o' Doom and located this little pretty.    Madison "Diagonal Pleated Mixed Exotic" Lindsey, in tobacco color.
> 
> View attachment 4651836


So pretty! Does it have the red lining? I have a criscross brown leather Lindsey, never use it because it is a bit too structured, BUT it is soooooo pretty! I will post a pic later today. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## LuxyQ

MiaBorsa said:


> I do miss the Madison bags.   I found a gorgeous "Criss-cross Lindsey" in my closet a couple of days ago that is still like brand new.   I was actually surprised by how large that bag is; I didn't remember Lindsey being so big.   This week I gave my two remaining Isabelles to my daughter.


I have a diffrent "criscross Lindsey" though,.."perforated" I think it's called? I will certainley dig up and post!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I miss Madison too. I have 5 Caroline’s and MSB.  Also have a few Pinnacle Kristins


I loved the Madison line.  I had a few Maggies with Madison leather.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> I loved the Madison line.  I had a few Maggies with Madison leather.


We had fun during that line. Right?


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuxyQ said:


> So pretty! Does it have the red lining? I have a criscross brown leather Lindsey, never use it because it is a bit too structured, BUT it is soooooo pretty! I will post a pic later today. Thanks for posting!!





LuxyQ said:


> I have a diffrent "criscross Lindsey" though,.."perforated" I think it's called? I will certainley dig up and post!


Yes, it has the red lining.   I have the Criss-cross Lindsey and the Diagonal Mixed leather...


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We had fun during that line. Right?


Oh yes!


----------



## ildera5

What a memory! I loved the Madison line too and kick myself for not getting/keeping more. I still have my Teal Sophia and I am never letting her go


----------



## kells1983

I had several in the Madison line at one point and I loved that line at the time, but at the end of the day I'm glad I got rid of the ones I did. The leather was pretty but I couldn't get over how fragile and thin most the colorful leather was, where the corners would rub to white, so I only kept/used the black ones even back then! 
Off the top of my head, I kept/used but then sold my Sabrina (OpArt signature fabric), black leather Maggie (with gathered C's), and all of my croc-embossed ones (blk Sophia, blk Maggie, and gray croc one, I think Ashley? The croc ones all had the little jewels with the hangtags). I gave my red patent Sophia to my mom since she loved it and I basically never used it, and she still carries it all the time!

The only Madison I still have is the floral applique Sophia. I never use her except for special occasions, but I still love her and her pretty flowers:


----------



## musiclover

Madison was my introduction to Coach and they are my favourite bags.  Sophia was perfect for me and my first real bag.  I wish I had kept more of my collection--handbags, wristlets and wallets.  I never thought they would end this gorgeous line.  I have only three left:

Black Sophia with red interior


Black mock croc Sophia with purple interior 


Black gathered leather small bag with purple interior


----------



## Caspin22

kells1983 said:


> The only Madison I still have is the floral applique Sophia. I never use her except for special occasions, but I still love her and her pretty flowers:
> View attachment 4652748



I was beyond OBSESSED with finding this bag at a decent price for several years.  It's one I've never owned and to this day I'm sad about it.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## LuxyQ

Hi there, still recovering from the flu, couldn't respond sooner to all these beautiful Madison pics! Here is my humble collection, Dreamer included.


----------



## LuxyQ

Also, here is a pic of what fits into Sophia and Juliette compared to the Dreamer. And then Dreamer is so very dark!..


----------



## LuxyQ

Sophia and Juliette are similar in what they hold. Sophia is a bit larger, Juliette is a bit broader and has the front pocket. Dreamer is very pretty.., but (to me) it misses a contrasting lining or at least a lighter one and it doesn't hold a lot.., it is unfortunately a bit useless to me


----------



## nutrihuney

Caspin22 said:


> I probably had 20 or so Madison bags and several Kristins at one point years ago and I sold them all...huge regret!!!  Right now all I have left is big mama Kristin Sage in Jade.


Oh, i envy our Jade Sage!  I was lucky enough to find a Navy Sage for sale.  I love it but the Jade is my dream bag.


----------



## Caspin22

nutrihuney said:


> Oh, i envy our Jade Sage!  I was lucky enough to find a Navy Sage for sale.  I love it but the Jade is my dream bag.



There's ONE on eBay right now (not mine)....for $1100!


----------



## highrider9o9

So funny to see this thread, I was just using my hair calf tiger print caroline for the first time in years the other day. I still have quite a few madisons including that caroline, two phoebes, two sadies, one of them being the hair calf, and a lizard madeline, which is the only madison bag I regret buying, I'm sure there are a few other madison bags i have, I need to shop the closet again!


----------



## melissatrv

I miss Madison too.  I remember also when the lining color was a big deal.  We used to wait for someone to get the bag first and do a reveal to show the lining.   Now it is not even a thing.

Still have quite a few bags in my collection....red gathered sophia, purple gathered sophia, amethyst gathered sophia, purple croc audrey with the jewel, black patent Sabrina with amber hardware, fuchsia sophia, grey/black ocelot audrey, Jade patent Audrey, burnt orange Sophia with silver hardware.  Guess I still have quite a lot!!  I LOOOVED the black floral sophia and think it is still one of the most gorgeous bags Coach ever made.  However, I had it twice and sold it twice as it was just too big for me.  Just the other day I carried a smooth eggplant Mia.  It stinks that this bag was one of the ones where they did the dreaded baby blue lining, LOL.  Where this bag is open it would have looked amazing with a teal lining.

I regret selling a couple of my Kristin bags...violet, Aegean with the coolest ocean blue lining ever.  Remember the Parker bags too?  I still have the pearl pink shoulder bag with rosegold hardware.  I carry in the summer and to this day still get compliments on it.  

It makes me sad to see these bags are selling for $70 on eBay.  I want to sell my purple croc Audrey as it is too heavy for me now, but just can't part with it for bargain basement prices.  I moved away from Coach after Madison.  The price went way up and the bags got either too small or too heavy.  I do like the small Dreamer though.  Regret selling my post Madison small pink Python Crosby


----------



## melissatrv

Caspin22 said:


> There's ONE on eBay right now (not mine)....for $1100!



Yikes will have to watch it just to see if anyone pays that price for it!


----------



## nutrihuney

Caspin22 said:


> There's ONE on eBay right now (not mine)....for $1100!


LOL, i missed your response.  Seems someone bought it.  I would never of paid that much for it.  I think i got my navy one for $150.00


----------



## melissatrv

nutrihuney said:


> LOL, i missed your response.  Seems someone bought it.  I would never of paid that much for it.  I think i got my navy one for $150.00



No it is still there!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Coach...159561?hash=item3b3f3eef49:g:nkEAAOSwlZRdoNSc


----------



## Bisoux78

I still have *All *of my Sophia’s! lol. Haven’t been really using any of them for quite some time as I’ve moved on to more luxury brands...I still do love the line and think they’re the most beautiful bags Coach has ever come out with. I’ve thought about selling some but I can’t seem to part with them (I have about 20 or so Sophia’s). They’re just so light, pretty and user friendly. This reminds me to take one out and start using them again!


----------



## PurpleLilac

MiaBorsa said:


> I do miss the Madison bags.   I found a gorgeous "Criss-cross Lindsey" in my closet a couple of days ago that is still like brand new.   I was actually surprised by how large that bag is; I didn't remember Lindsey being so big.   This week I gave my two remaining Isabelles to my daughter.


Oh my goodness! I've been looking for the criss-cross version!  Please let me know if you see one for sale anywhere!


----------



## jailnurse93

I just pulled out my black/brass Isabelle a few weeks ago to carry.  I wondered why I only used this bag a several times.  Perfect size, perfect weight, that lil outside zip pocket, and gorgeous!


----------



## grannytoabbi

I love my madison bags too.


----------



## LuxyQ

PurpleLilac said:


> Oh my goodness! I've been looking for the criss-cross version!  Please let me know if you see one for sale anywhere!



Just beware that the crisscross Lindsey is quite heavy and firm. But then again, also verrrry pretty


----------



## PurpleLilac

LuxyQ said:


> Just beware that the crisscross Lindsey is quite heavy and firm. But then again, also verrrry pretty


Oh wow!  Good to know!  Thanks for the tip...what do you think about the Maggie hobo criss cross version?


----------



## LuxyQ

PurpleLilac said:


> Oh wow!  Good to know!  Thanks for the tip...what do you think about the Maggie hobo criss cross version?


Well, I am not familiar with the Maggie in CrissCross perforated leather. But I think that would work better as Maggie is easier to carry on the shoulder. I recently found a regular Maggie used but good, my first! I will post some pix below. 
Let me know if you find your CrissCross Maggie! And I do believe there is a Sophia version as well. I live in Belgium so never saw the real-life versions, only on the internet. So for expert advise I refer you to the other ladies on the forum


----------



## LuxyQ

So I finally found my perfect Madison bag. It is a Maggie, used, but minimal wear I'd say. It is beige/slightly pink colored and a pink/lavender satin lining. I add some pix. Have a good day everybody! 
Ohh, and this is my "summer"-Madison. Now in search for the perfect winter-Madison. To be continued...!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4798038
View attachment 4798039


----------



## LuxyQ

View attachment 4798041
View attachment 4798042


----------



## soccergirly87

Definitely miss the Madison line, especially Isabelle, Lindsey, Juliette and Sophia.


----------

